# Does anyone have pure endlers?



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone kept pure endlers, around here. I'm interested in purchasing some, I can get the black bar strain from Swamp River Aquatics from a friend in Vancouver but it is my understanding that the owner mixes everything in the create different strains. They are absolutely gorgeous and considering ordering a few pairs of the tigers and the high finned libetry mollies. I have some high finned platy's & sailfins and am now addicted. 

I've seen some in the lfs but I prefer local breeders any day of the week to the lfs. Plus the one's I've seen as of late have been quite deformed and didn't look to healthy. 

I'd love to see some endler photo's if anyone has them as well.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Couple of guys in the Burlington area might have some. Charlie Drew and Brian Glazier. Send me a PM and I'll send you their email.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

moon said:


> Couple of guys in the Burlington area might have some. Charlie Drew and Brian Glazier. Send me a PM and I'll send you their email.


Thanks Moon, I have Charlie' s contact info, but was looking for someone in the immediate GTA area.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Im pretty sure that Delta Guppies in Pickering has the pure Japanese strain.
www.deltaguppies.com


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I believe the ones sold by Dough at Delta guppies are the Japanese strain. They are the decendants of the originals from Prof. John A. Endler who collected them in 1975. It was passed around and ended up in Japan where they selectively breed them to the black and orange band. They are also slightly smaller in size as well (the male anyway.)
I think the ones collected by Endler was from a pond that had sewers going into it. Anyway, they where though to be exstinct.
Then in 1997, Armando Pou managed to discover them again in other ponds nearby. These wild ones differ from the rest of the endlers from the hobbiest as the wild ones have much much more variety in colours and patterns. As compare to the ones in the hobbiest that have gone through alot of interbreeding.
Anyway, to make the story short. You might want to check with Charlie Drew to see where he got his Endlers from. I think his are the Armando Pou line.
Anyway, I used to have both in separate tanks. The decendants of Armando Pou and the Japanese strain from Delta Guppies. But unfortunately, I had to move and accidentally mixed them in the same tank. So that's why I've been avoiding to answer your question about my endlers. It's another one of my many frustating things.
But never the less, they are still pure endlers, but not wild endlers. And definately not an endlers/guppy cross. Eww.
Anyway, if possible get your hands on the Armando Pou endlers. They are much closer to the true wild endlers.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Peter, I'm able to get my hands on both. I'm planning on grabbing some of Doug's strain and getting some of A. Pou's when I'm in the States over the holidays. When I get some fry you are welcome to some.


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Try blueggreen (Fred) on Pricenetwork. He has pure Endlers. Tell him Gavin sent you. Later.


----------

